# Kona A'HA Franken-kruser



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

First post here although I've been visiting MTBR.com since 98.
For your consideration a Kona A'ha 26" BMX cruiser that's had it's rear stretched from 110mm to 135mm to accept a Hope Disc set-up, Sun Phat Albert rims, Old skool Marzocci Z1 and Titec Hellbent seatpost and saddle


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

the point of this post?


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

What? A guy can't post a pic of his bike?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it's pretty dope. I've been wanting to build a cruiser for riding around town for a while that's more practical than my old BMX bike was.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

hk45acp said:


> What? A guy can't post a pic of his bike?


yes ofc you can but it doesnt fit in the forum, this is a DH/FR forum not a crusser forum thats my point, i would love to see you attempt to hit some DH trails on that!


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

With the seat up it's actually very comfortable for cruising around town and with the seat down it's a fun dirt jumping bike. You should definitely build one up, it's fun and fairly cheap to do.
I have taken that thing DHing (Platekill NY) and it's stable as all hell, even moreso than my FS rig


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

floating rear brake on a hardtail? wtf?!
looks like global warming is starting to take effect on some people's effectivity.


----------



## collaborator (Jun 26, 2004)

albertomannil said:


> floating rear brake on a hardtail? wtf?!
> looks like global warming is starting to take effect on some people's effectivity.


It's a disc brake adapter.


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

There was no other way to mount the brake. The bike was originally a 26" BMX cruiser from 1997 and the only brake mounts at the time were cantis


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry, hadn't noticed it was attached to the V brake tabs... sorry, omit that comment, pretend I never did write that.


----------



## 187 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dude - love the bike. I've been thinking about getting a crusier. I'm liking the bianchi milano.










I guess I've been in Boulder for too long. It's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks sick to me.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I like how the king headset matches the spider of the crankset


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

The Milano is very nice get the one with the Nexus internal 7speed hub


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn, that's dope. I'm lovin the brake mount, lol. You should get some matching 50/50s for it.



bxxer rider said:


> yes ofc you can but it doesnt fit in the forum, this is a DH/FR forum not a crusser forum thats my point, i would love to see you attempt to hit some DH trails on that!


Ugh, this kid needs to go home. 
Bxxer Rider: this is his first post here, it's interesting, and he doesn't need to be flamed by some punk for it.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

albertomannil said:


> floating rear brake on a hardtail? wtf?!
> looks like global warming is starting to take effect on some people's effectivity.


That's not a floating brake kit. Its a disc brake adapter from Brake Therapy that allows you to run Disc Brakes on a frame not welded with Disc Brake tabs.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Nut! said:


> Damn, that's dope. I'm lovin the brake mount, lol. You should get some matching 50/50s for it.
> 
> Ugh, this kid needs to go home.
> Bxxer Rider: this is his first post here, it's interesting, and he doesn't need to be flamed by some punk for it.


oh sorry, shall i just go?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> oh sorry, shall i just go?


Yes please.
OR rather stay, and maybe enjoy these entertaining posts rather than parading around as some self appointed moderator.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> oh sorry, shall i just go?


Yes, by all means should you get your little punk ass back to pinkbike. It's not like you've done anything or made any spectacular posts or threads that would put yourself in the position to rag on others'. Not to mention that this dudes been on the forums since '98; thats 10 years, just in case you can't count. Probably longer than you've been riding. Douchebag.

To the original poster- Absolutely SICK Kona. It's cool to see old rigs like that still goign strong. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

sick bike, nice paint job, konas are awesome


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Kona bikes make nice cruisers. This one doesn't see dirt very often anymore, but it makes a great bar-bike:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

albertomannil said:


> floating rear brake on a hardtail? wtf?!
> looks like global warming is starting to take effect on some people's effectivity.


yea, I thought it had a floating brake for a while too


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

chuky said:


> Kona bikes make nice cruisers. This one doesn't see dirt very often anymore, but it makes a great bar-bike:


you should take it to the dj's with the basket on and all


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

Love the basket! How else do you get the six pack to the trail? 
I've been riding for about 12 years but was sidelined due to some surgery and am just getting back into it after a few years. It's why all my bikes are oldies
Although there has been lots of advances in the last few years I find the basic types of suspension and fork technology has pretty much stayed the same


----------



## jayssmtbde (Jul 9, 2007)

*hellbent seatpost*

that seatpost is so underappreciated. lookin' good!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pretty cool


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Love it 

I've been collecting parts to build up a town bike! Although, I want to go flat black for the whole thing, rat rod styles :thumbsup: 

Just need to find a frame with the old school bent tubes...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the loop tail rear end... reminds me of the old Mongoose bmx bikes (supergoose, californian)...


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> I love the loop tail rear end... reminds me of the old Mongoose bmx bikes (supergoose, californian)...


I liked it cause it reminded me of old Yeti ARC hardtail bikes


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome bike!!! I can remember drooling all over one when they first came out... 
The mods make it even better..
That things cool enough to be posted in any forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Nut! said:


> Yes please.
> OR rather stay, and maybe enjoy these entertaining posts rather than parading around as some self appointed moderator.


u seem to feel like you own the place, for one with acherly isont a realy place


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That bike is awesome!


----------



## zombieman39 (May 24, 2010)

What kind of hubs are those???????


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

thread revival much? 

anyways, that cruiser is the radgnar for sure! and i believe he has hope pro 2 hubs? correct me if im wrong please


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

csermonet said:


> thread revival much?
> 
> anyways, that cruiser is the radgnar for sure! and i believe he has hope pro 2 hubs? correct me if im wrong please


 Nope. It's a Hope Big Un.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Gorgeous, love it even got one of the oldskool bombers on there, not sure about the swoopy seatpost though


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> u seem to feel like you own the place, for one with acherly isont a realy place


Yes please. Every last person on this forum is sick of you. Do you think we're messing with you? -----rhetorical question. Don't answer that.

To the OP: Cool as hell. It's almost like a latter day Repack bike.


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

wow thread revival! I was just taking the bike out from storage cause I was thinking of selling it to fund another build. I think the last time it was out was when that pic was taken! Yes those are Hope Big uns on Sun Fat Albert rims! The swoopy seat post is on there cause the frame was a bit small for me and the layback makes it much more easy to ride, also nice when going downhill


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

hk45acp said:


> wow thread revival! I was just taking the bike out from storage cause I was thinking of selling it to fund another build. I think the last time it was out was when that pic was taken! Yes those are Hope Big uns on Sun Fat Albert rims! The swoopy seat post is on there cause the frame was a bit small for me and the layback makes it much more easy to ride, also nice when going downhill


That thing is too sick to sell though.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Yes please. Every last person on this forum is sick of you. Do you think we're messing with you? -----rhetorical question. Don't answer that.
> 
> To the OP: Cool as hell. It's almost like a latter day Repack bike.


haha holy lash out at a 2yr old post :thumbsup:


----------

